

On issues like global warming and evolution, scientists need to speak up - tokenadult
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/12/31/AR2009123101155_pf.html

======
yummyfajitas
Actually, scientists do a great job speaking up about evolution.

It's topics like vaccines causing autism, wifi/depleted uranium/breast
implants/etc causing cancer and "alternative" (unproven) medicine where
scientists really need to speak up.

------
hga
Profoundly dishonest: if there's one thing "ClimateGate" has made clear to all
it is that there is no "consensus" and there are serious scientists all
through the spectrum less alarmist than the CRU crew.

